# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Seen at Nina Ricci Show during Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2019/2020 (Paris, 01.03.2019) 8x UHQ



## Mike150486 (2 März 2019)

​


----------



## frank63 (15 März 2019)

Danke für die Hübsche.


----------

